# What can be deep fried together and what can't?



## vanwingen (May 30, 2006)

Where can I find out on the internet what foods can be deep fat fried in the same commercial fryer but not at the same time and what cannot?

I heard when using a commercial deep fat fryer that some types of fish CANNOT be fried in the same oil (at different times), as using the same oil will transfer flavors and can ruin the fish. Thus some types of fish have to be fried in seperate fryers.

I also heard this goes the same with fish and fries, mushrooms, cheese sticks, chicken tenders.

Any fryer experts out there that can tell me what can be fried in the same oil and what cannot at the SAME time, and at different times ??

THANKS!!!!


----------



## attie (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know where you are Vanwingen so don't know what type of fish you might be using. I cook fish for a living and find that any of our fish can be fried together in the same vat as long as you are not frying battered beside crumbed. Once the fish is coated the flavour will not depart the fish to any great extent but what is in the coating will. For example, if you use lemon pepper in your batter it will polute the oil after awhile and everything else will taste of lemon pepper.
I steer clear of any spicy foods simply because I have respect for my oils. Fish, chips, chicken = fine. Crumbed steak etc. = no. I work my oils down the line, I have 5 x 25ltr vats side by side, #1 [the freshest oil] for battered fish, #2 & 3 for chips, #4 for crumbing #5 for anything spicy, then out the door it goes.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2006)

Any fried food will generally impart a flavor as the oil gets older. You just need to change the oil frequently enough for that not to happen.


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2006)

DH's propane turkey fryer has an alternate set-up for frying fish. He fries french-fries after the fish are done to clean up the grease, and those are the BEST fries! 
Attie, it sounds like you really have your method down pat. Good for you...rancid grease can really ruin the taste of good food.


----------



## licia (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't fry anything except the fries and hush puppies in the oil I use to fry fish.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I don't fry anything except the fries and hush puppies in the oil I use to fry fish.


me either...


----------



## attie (Aug 2, 2006)

I like your thoughts Constance and good points made by all. I filter my oil once a day, atleast, and expect a seven day life out of it.


----------

